# Is this a good deal?



## AliveNBuried (Aug 23, 2004)

http://cgi.ebay.com/MIDNIGHT-SYNDIC...goryZ307QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

I figured to buy them individually is around $13.00, and this averages about $9 and change including shipping for each.


----------



## Hauntiholik (Jul 13, 2005)

It looks like a good deal to me.


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

Anytime you can find MS Cds under $13.95 including shipping it is a great deal yes.


----------

